# is this tank too big?



## tigger (Mar 19, 2004)

just got a 60 gal and was wondering is it too big for my 2" rhom? will he get lost in there? i had it in a 30 gal ever since i got it and he seems to like one corner of the tank. ive got some plants and good cover but it doenst cruise the rest of the tank only when its feeding time. when i bought it, it was no bigger than a quarter.


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

Your tank can never be to big ! Plant it out real nice, get some nice driftwood, he will love it.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

no way!! hell love it


----------



## tigger (Mar 19, 2004)

if i put alot of plants will it steak out a part of the tank? cause i want to be able to view it clearly. i plan to have sand and a black backgound. will it turn a darker color with the background?


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2005)

Just depends on you. It won't be interesting to watch unless you plant it well like Loon says.

He will cruise the tank, but when the lights are off and he can't see you.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

There's no tank too big for a fish - wheter it uses all the space is another matter, but your fish for sure won't mind living a large tank.

You could try adding some other fish - community fish, catfish - to spice things up a little. Given the tiny size of your rhom and the large size of your tank, you might have an interesting community on hands...


----------



## sasquach (Dec 6, 2004)

do you realise how big they grow, it'll outgrow that tank. Its ok for a while


----------



## ads910 (May 26, 2004)

do you have any pics


----------



## tigger (Mar 19, 2004)

should i put as many plants as i can and when it gets bigger take some out? i had oscars that liked plant when young but when they got older they just uprooted them, do rhoms do the same?


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

My Rhom uproots plants sometimes but he is a lot bigger than yours. Try it and see how you go.


----------



## tigger (Mar 19, 2004)

will post pics as soon as i get my cam from my cousin. judazz, i cant put anything in with him. even at 1" he killed a 2" pleco and ate all of the neons that i put in when i cycled the tank.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

tigger said:


> will post pics as soon as i get my cam from my cousin. judazz, i cant put anything in with him. even at 1" he killed a 2" pleco and ate all of the neons that i put in when i cycled the tank.
> [snapback]858629[/snapback]​


I see... Evil little bastard, ain't it









In that case, I'd keep him in the 30g tank, and think of something else for the 60g - the Rhom won't outgrow the 30 for quite some time (a few years).
You could try redecorating the tank: maybe curiosity makes him more outgoing in a different setting.


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

Sounds like you get yourself a mean little bugger tigger.


----------



## jonscilz (Dec 2, 2004)

no such thing as too big!


----------



## tigger (Mar 19, 2004)

yeah this guys one mean critter.







and i love em. my rbps never got that aggressive and thats why i got rid of em.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

never too big man


----------



## Brendan (Oct 7, 2004)

bigger the better


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

well ince most rhoms grow rapidly in the first year i would keep him in the 60g
it doesent take that long to go from 2" to 4" then to 6" but then after that they slow down alot
so put heavy current in there anhd see what happens.if he doesent use the whole tank maybe a divider and add something else on the other side


----------



## supragtsxr (Feb 18, 2004)

there is a lot of room now but he'll grow into it


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------

